# Wheel Stud replacement



## Vin (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a front wheel stud that needs to be replaced. I originally thought that it's going to be an easy process..... just knock it out and replace. On removing my front wheel.... I now think it's gonna require a bit more work. Any ideas on how to replace a front wheel stud on a 95 160 Sentra.

Thanks!


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Please read "stripped lug nuts" it is roughly 20 posts down the page. The most recent post is one of the best ways to correct your situation. Good luck


----------



## japin (Mar 10, 2004)

Is this a problem with this model Sentra? I have had to replace a few of these because they have stripped, easy to do but just a pain in the ass.


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

japin said:


> Is this a problem with this model Sentra? I have had to replace a few of these because they have stripped, easy to do but just a pain in the ass.


I don't know if it is the same as a 1993, but when i had a lug stripped out i used a cutting torch and melted it out. It did not mess anything up or anything and all was good. If you don't trust yourself with a cutting torch then you can use a air hammer to knock it out. If you don't have that also you can just use a flathead screwdriver and a hammer. If that doesn't work then take it to a professional.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Not a known problem with our car or probally any make/model car. More than likly at some point in time your vehicle was in a shop or garage being serviced. At alot of places they just use the straight impact gun to tighten the lugnuts because it is quicker. The proper way to tighten your lugnuts is with a torque wrench and no extensions if possible. I believe my 98 sentra wants 89 ft lbs, it is found in the haynes or chiltons manual (or fsm, if your lucky enough to have one) if you need the exact number.
Any ways glad to hear you got them changed out, just be careful when you tighten them. :thumbup:


----------



## extech (Mar 17, 2004)

Vin said:


> I have a front wheel stud that needs to be replaced. I originally thought that it's going to be an easy process..... just knock it out and replace. On removing my front wheel.... I now think it's gonna require a bit more work. Any ideas on how to replace a front wheel stud on a 95 160 Sentra.
> 
> Thanks!


I bellieve the hub has to be removed before this can be accomplished
this would ( I think) require removing the axle nut, and on the late 80,s
models you had to used a slide hammer to remove the spindle,


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You dont need to remove the axle to remove a wheel stud. There is a spot in the dust cover, just big enough to pound out the stud.
Just remove the tire, and find the spot in the cover behind the rotor, then line up the stripped stud, take a large hammer to it. It will come off. 
While you have your wheel off, apply some lithium greese to the studs, to prevent thread lock.


----------



## Cipher-UG (Nov 26, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> You dont need to remove the axle to remove a wheel stud. There is a spot in the dust cover, just big enough to pound out the stud.
> Just remove the tire, and find the spot in the cover behind the rotor, then line up the stripped stud, take a large hammer to it. It will come off.
> While you have your wheel off, apply some lithium greese to the studs, to prevent thread lock.


yep, with an impact wrench the whole ordeal only takes like 10 maybe 15 min. Real quick on a lift especially. good luck


----------

